# 110 gallon plants



## s2man (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow, that is tall! You're gonna need some really long-handled tools, or maybe a diving mask and snorkle. hehe

You could take advantage of some tall growing stems like Cabomba, foxtail or milfoil. I would fill the back corners with something like that and work down from there. Just my $0.02.


----------



## s2man (Nov 6, 2016)

that is, until some slower growing, tall plants can fill in the space. Those I mentioned are cheap and fast to fill in that vericle space.


----------



## imaginary-friend (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, my wife thinks it is absolutely hilarious that i take off my shirt to work in the tank. I can barely reach the bottom. and the tank did come with some long handle tools, so that helps

This is what i have so far. I got some rocks from the landscape supply and planted most of what i have so far. Basically amazon swords (i had more than one ) along the rockface to the the back of the tank. Anachris along the back right wall of the tank. one random crypt. I put an anubis i had in the rock wall. I need some more substrate to fill in behind the rocks , I wanted a second tier of planting space. I have some needle java fern to put on top of there . I bought some crypt parva and monte carlo to put in the foreground. though i cant decide where... I am thinking monte carlo in front of the rocks and the c. parva on the right maybe. I was also looking for a piece of driftwood to put in there but i didnt see anything i like at the LFS around me. I still have some water wisteria i can put somewhere and also some crypt wendtii... I think i am going to order some taller crypts (balansae?) for the back. and i need some sort of white poster board or something to hide the equipment behind the tank, the privacy tint is just too translucent.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

imaginary-friend said:


> ...I think i am going to order some taller crypts (balansae?) for the back...


Jungle Val (Vallisneria americana gigantea) would be an awesome addition for a tall background plant in addition to the crypts


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

you should grow out some MASSIVE swords in that thing


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

>Hey a tank that tall is calling for Altum Angels.>


----------



## imaginary-friend (Aug 10, 2012)

I would love some vals but vals and excel dont mix very well. ( I have killed lots of val)

I do hope the swords get big.

I dont have altum angels but I do have about 12 quarter size angels from this pair that i am going to put in.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Val's will adapt to excel dosing. You need to cut the dose back and gradually increase it over a few weeks until you get up to the full dose.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

OMG, IT'S SO DEEP!  
How do you know the UV bulb "appears" to not work? A good uv bulb puts out 254 nm light, which is invisible to the human eye. ;] 
As for plants, I'm with Klibs on the swords will be dope. Also, I've always wondered what a 30" Limnophila sp. would look like...


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

How did you get this for free! That's amazing. I agree that your swords will be great. Maybe some ludwigia as well for color variation. You could also get a tiger lotus bulb which with time could be amazing in a tank this deep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redchigh (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree on lotuses, in a tank that big even a standard pond lotus can be a large showpiece. 

How about black poster board? It really makes colors pop.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

That's a nice-sized tank. With the height you have available, I would put some aponogetons in there. Four hours photoperiod seems low to me. I would start with six.


----------



## imaginary-friend (Aug 10, 2012)

I rechecked the uv light and it does appear to be working. I had to turn out the lights in the room and there is a sight glass that has a faint glow when turned on.

I do think i am going to get a tiger lotus... that would be nice..... 

I am going to extend the photo period a couple of hours and see what happens.. I would like to do a split photo period but the aquaticlife edge led timer doesnt seem to allow that (or i cant figure it out).

Bump: So I took a road trip to gainesville yesterday looking for driftwood and found this. A cypress knee that looks cool and a really big anubias. 
the anubias is at least 12" tall and the cypress knee is 26" tall.
cypress knee is going on the right rear of the tank. ( wish i hadnt planted stuff already).

I cant decide on the anubias , it is really pretty , maybe center rear of the tank. but i kinda like it on the shelf on the left.


----------

